# Amch canch ?



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I have one question since this seems to be a jungle in my head :S 

How do I make my dog a AMCH and CANCH?

I just don't get the points and mayors and so on.
And what is the diffrence between BOW and BOB?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If things are still as they used to be, to obtain a Canadian Championship you have to acquire ten points under no less than three different judges. I believe BOW is Winners dog and Winners bitch against each other, without specials. Whoever does not win that gets BOS. Then BOB would be BOW competing against the specials and whoever wins that wins BOB. I have no idea about the American system. My mother and others tried to explain it to me and I just never quite grasped it likely because I never needed to, never having the inclination to show a dog toward its American championship.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Cherie's right...ten points under three different judges for a Canadian Kennel Club championship....the dog must win at least one two point 'major', earned by defeating at least two dogs at one time.
BOW (Best of Winners) goes on to compete for BOB (Best of Breed) against Specials, and BOS goes to the best dog/bitch of the opposite sex to BOB.
Points can also be earned at the group level, depending on how many other dogs are defeated. Only 5 points can be earned at any one show.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Points*

I'm certainly still learning, but I'll share what I know...

For an American AKC Championship you need a total of 15 points. Of those 15 points, there must be 2 majors of shows that awarded 3 points or more. The majors must come from different judges. You'll find the point schedule for different areas at AKC.org.

For the points to be awarded, your animal must win its class, then win against all bitchs (or dogs) from all of the other classes. For my region - Antoinette would beat a minimum of 13 bitches for a 3 point major.

There are a few other ways for points to cross. This links explains it pretty well How to tabulate points.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ugh! so complicated!!! NZ's system is total crap really, but darn it's easy to figure out though!! NZ is so small that we can't really DO the whole 'majors' thing, as soooooo many breeds only have one or two entered in an entire show, and even big shows might only have a handful of an individual breed!

In NZ, just for reference; best dog and best bitch, as long as they're over 6 months old, both get a challenge certificate (CC). Get 8 CC's, under at least 5 judges, with at least one of those CCs after they're a year old, then they're a champion. 
You can become a champion having never gone up against another of it's own breed (cos you only need to win 'best dog/bitch' to get a CC!)

Grand champion in NZ involves needing 50 CCs, and 3 best in shows at all breed champ shows (under different judges).


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

What are specials ? 

So if I enter my dog he first has to win his class then compete against all the winners from the other classes then he becomes best of winners. After that he has to compete with the specials ? 
Am I getting this right ?

It so easy here you dog just has to win BOB or BOS to get a CC and he needs 3 of them from different judges and the last one he has to get when he is over 2 years old. If the dog that gets BOB or BOS is a champion then the CC can go to dog nr 2 if the judge thinks he is worth it.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Winnow said:


> What are specials ?
> 
> So if I enter my dog he first has to win his class then compete against all the winners from the other classes then he becomes best of winners. After that he has to compete with the specials ?
> Am I getting this right ?


No. You have to win your class and then beat the other dogs to go: Winners Dog. Then you come back and compete against the Winners Bitch and any Poodles who already have their championship (Specials). The judge then picks: Best of Variety, Best of Winners ( which one is better... the bitch or the dog. You can pick up extra points with that if there are more bitches than dogs then you get the number of points that the bitches got), and Best of Opposite (unsure if this brings points).

An AKC championship is hard to get!


----------

